

Ecomom mourns the passing of Jody Sherman - andrelaszlo
http://www.ecomom.com/blog/ecomom-mourns-the-passing-of-chairman-and-ceo-jody-m-sherman

======
andrelaszlo
"While we grieve, our focus is on the business and continuing to move forward
with Jody’s vision of providing exceptional customer service and safe, easy
choices for moms"

That sounds ice-cold to me. But maybe that's just how business works?

